# Auto File Organizer



## airbornflght (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey guys, I don't post a whole lot here, but I wanted to put something I've been working on for the past couple of days out there and make it available to the community in the hope someone else may find it as useful as I do.

You will need MS Excel in order to run this. Maybe some day I will write a java or .net app with a little cleaner interface, but I just needed something that would do the job. 

With this spreadsheet you can point it at a source directory which contains your media files, and it will inspect the files, and then organize them into folders alphabetically based on the first letter of their title, except for titles beginning with "the ". On those titles it will use the first letter of the next word in the title.

Also, once files are inspected, you can go to the "List of Files" sheet and change the file name, and when you click the 'organize' button the files will be renamed to the new name.

It has the option to inspect and organize sub folders also, and can also delete any empty folders from the source directory left over from the organization. Another option is to set the folder letter width. With a value of one, each letter gets it's own folder. With a value of two the first folder would be "#-A", with 3 it would be "#-B", and so on.

One final function is to change the file handling to copy instead of move. When copy is chosen the files will be copied to the new source directory. This is useful if you'd like to make an organized copy of a friend's library. This feature is the least tested as I don't really use it.

If you have any questions feel free to ask them and I'll do my best to answer them. If you find any bugs or have any small feature requests feel free to ask them. 

The code isn't the cleanest, but it does function. I would classify this as a functioning prototype, but not much more. 

I may sit down some day and clean the code up. I'm toying with a few different feature additions such as the ability to specify minimum file sizes and selecting between deleting the empty folder in the source and destination directories.

For now, it meets my needs, and I'm putting it out here on the off chance that someone else who has several hundred media files doesn't want to hand organize them all the time like me.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved this to the Computers | HTPC | Media Servers forum. I think it will get more attention from media server users. 

Thanks for doing this Andy! :T


----------

